# Determining honey sources & differences



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Different flower sources.

My spring honey is honey suckle, black locus and sweet clover all light and very clear. Just about everything after that is darker; especially golden rod and aster main fall flow. Each have a different color, smell and taste. And some people try to avoid, like sunflowers and queen ann's lace which may ruin a honey.


----------

